# Verão 2010: Previsão sazonal e balanço



## frederico (20 Abr 2010 às 00:59)

A praticamente um mês do início do Verão climatológico em grande parte do país,   e a dois meses do Verão astronómico, quais sãos os vossos palpites? Verão húmido e fresco, quente e seco, quente e com convecção ou seco e fresco com muita nortada?


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2010 às 09:31)

Se por palpites entendes desejos, então desejo que seja um Verão quente e seco, pois de chuva e de frio já tivemos a nossa conta este ano... e se a cada estação corresponder o tempo que lhe é característico, então que assim seja o Verão.
Quanto a previsões sazonais propriamente ditas, os entendidos e os crentes nesse tipo de previsões, nos quais não me incluo, que melhor se pronunciem...


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Abr 2010 às 20:50)

Pessoalmente desejo que seja um verão fresco com alguma uma precipitação não sou muito apreciador do calor excessivo para tudo o que seja acima dos 30º graus já se torna incomodativo sei que os portugueses na sua maioria gostam muito de muito calor e detestam chuva, eu não de acordo com os nº dados e normativos que tenho ao meu dispor ate hoje a data não foram superados em nenhum mes o record o valor da precipitação os anos de 1996,1997 e 2003 para referir os mais recentes foram anos em que a percepitação foi mais elevada durante os 1ºs meses do ano, também é curioso de referir que  existiu um orgão de comunicação social que informou que o mês de Março foi o mes mais frio das ultimas decadas e o que verifico que no ano de 2004 a temperatura media do ar no mes de Março foi inferior 0,5 em media na maioria das cidades do continente comparativamente ao Março deste ano, por isso existe sempre algum exagero a volta destas questões metereologicas e muito aproveitamento dos Media lançado por vezes ate alguns boatos e meias verdades. 

Acho que nos portugueses deveremos estar contentes de uma forma geral com a precipitação verificada em Portugal continental com a excepção da intempere de Torres Vedras principalmente no centro sul e sul do pais onde já existiam riscos elevados de seca extrema. 
Desejo que o verão seja fresco e que ocorra alguma precipitação é  o que eu desejo com isto não estou a dizer que desejo que chova os dias todos do verão claro que desejo bons dias de sol para a praia mas um pouco de chuva para refrescar um pouco tambem não faz mal a ninguém. 

Cumps


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2010 às 21:04)

....parece-me que teremos um verão quente a normal, e com precipitações dentro do normal.
acho que ocorrerão algumas ondas de calor, algumas delas podendo ser intensa.
basicamente, os meses de junho-setembro serão sustentadamente quentes a normais e talvez razoavelmente convectivos....eventualmente comparaveis a este mês de abril, convecção e temperaturas boazinhas


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 21:25)

SocioMeteo disse:


> também é curioso de referir que  existiu um orgão de comunicação social que informou que o mês de Março foi o mes mais frio das ultimas decadas



Foi o próprio IM que referiu ter sido este Março o mais frio dos últimos 24 anos.

Março de 2004 também foi fresco, mas o deste ano foi um pouco mais.


----------



## blood4 (20 Abr 2010 às 21:54)

espero que seja um verão bastante convectivo e quente
clima á Brasil é do melhor


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2010 às 22:39)

Quanto a desejos, quem vive no litoral gosta de calor, mas gostava de vos ver a aturarem quase cem dias consecutivos de máximas acima de 30 graus, e vários próximos de 40. Eu quero um verão fresco, com alguns dias mais quentes para trovoada.

Para além dos desejos, o que vai acontecer? Ainda falta muito, a NOAA que eu já muitas vezes critiquei mas tem estado ultimamente certeira, aponta para um verão bem fresco.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

David sf disse:


> Quanto a desejos, quem vive no litoral gosta de calor, mas gostava de vos ver a aturarem quase cem dias consecutivos de máximas acima de 30 graus, e vários próximos de 40. Eu quero um verão fresco, com alguns dias mais quentes para trovoada.
> 
> Para além dos desejos, o que vai acontecer? Ainda falta muito, a NOAA que eu já muitas vezes critiquei mas tem estado ultimamente certeira, aponta para um verão bem fresco.



Eu sigo e apoio a mesma linha de raciocínio


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Pois gostaria de um Verão curto, com calor e praia de manhã e trovoadas para o meio da tarde.

  Realmente não me parece que o Verão de 2010 nos traga muitos dias seguidos de calor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2010 às 23:59)

David sf disse:


> Quanto a desejos, quem vive no litoral gosta de calor, mas gostava de vos ver a aturarem quase cem dias consecutivos de máximas acima de 30 graus, e vários próximos de 40. Eu quero um verão fresco, com alguns dias mais quentes para trovoada.
> 
> Para além dos desejos, o que vai acontecer? Ainda falta muito, a NOAA que eu já muitas vezes critiquei mas tem estado ultimamente certeira, aponta para um verão bem fresco.



Eu passo uma parte apreciável dos meus dias no Alentejo, pois faço muitas viagens e continuo a apreciar dias de 40 ºC. É, além disso, para mim um prazer viver os extremos, desde os dias mais gélidos ao calor extremo, é esta paixão pela meteorologia que nos une, e é assim que eu a encaro, felizmente não tenho problemas físicos relativamente a temperaturas extremas.

Mesmo no local onde moro, a uma altitude muito baixa, o calor não dá tréguas e tenho muitos dias acima dos 30 ºC durante o Verão, como muitos locais do litoral não têm, certamente. Continuo a desejar sempre um Verão longo e bastante quente. E que os meus desejos se tornem realidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Os próximos meses, a confirmarem-se as previsões da NOAA, poderão ser mais húmidos que o normal. Não muito mas com tendência a maior precipitação...
E esta tendência tem sido mostrada há várias semanas.










Quanto às temperaturas, teremos algo entre ligeiramente abaixo da média até Julho\Agosto e em setembro ligeiramente acima da média. Esta tendência também se tem mantido ao longo destas últimas semanas, nas cartas de previsão da NOAA.










Mas como sempre são previsões falíveis. O que de facto se mantêm é uma certa tendência para termos os próximos meses frescos a normais ao nível da temperatura, e ligeiramente húmidos.

Eu penso que não será nada incomum se se confirmarem estes dados. Nem todos os anos podemos ter primaveras e Verões quentes e secos. A experiência recente tem-nos mostrado essa realidade, mas acredito que possamos ter anos com estas estações mais frescas e húmidas, afinal uma dinâmica esperada do clima português...


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Dan disse:


> Foi o próprio IM que referiu ter sido este Março o mais frio dos últimos 24 anos.
> 
> Março de 2004 também foi fresco, mas o deste ano foi um pouco mais.




Pessoal sem querer por em causa nenhum normativo climatico devo-vos dizer que de acordo com a fonte que consulto que é: 

www.tutiempo.net

a temperatura Media mensal do mes de Março de 2004 foi:  

Lisboa:

12,3º graus 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/03-2004/85790.htm

Porto:

11º Graus 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/03-2004/85450.htm


e a temperatura Media mensal registada no mes de Março deste ano de 2010: 

Lisboa: 

13º graus

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/03-2010/85790.htm

Porto: 

12º graus 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/03-2010/85450.htm 


Objectivamente estes dados comprovam que o mês de Março de 2004 acaba por ter tido uma temperatura media mensal mais baixa que o mês de Março deste ano de 2010,logo este mês de Março de 2010 nestas 2 cidades não foi seguramente o mês mais frio da ultima década logo muito menos das ultimas décadas . 

Devo referir que este site tem os registos e os normativos climáticos de todo os anos em muitos casos que existem estações meteorológicas oficiais aqui podem comprovar o mês de Janeiro de 1987 onde nevou no Porto entre outras curiosidades é um site com informação muito interessante onde estes dados são recolhidos das estações meteorológicas.  

Cumps


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 00:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Objectivamente estes dados comprovam que o mês de Março de 2004 acaba por ter tido uma temperatura media mensal mais baixa que o mês de Março deste ano de 2010,logo este mês de Março de 2010 nestas 2 cidades não foi seguramente o mês mais frio da ultima década logo muito menos das ultimas décadas .
> 
> Devo referir que este site tem os registos e os normativos climáticos de todo os anos em muitos casos que existem estações meteorológicas oficiais aqui podem comprovar o mês de Janeiro de 1987 onde nevou no Porto entre outras curiosidades é um site com informação muito interessante onde estes dados são recolhidos das estações meteorológicas.
> 
> Cumps



Mas o facto de no Porto e em Lisboa, Março de 2010 não ter sido mais frio que Março de 2004, não significa que ao nível do continente, Março não tenha sido o mais frio dos últimos 24 anos. É que além dessas duas estações, o IM recorre de mais 52 estações espalhadas pelo país.
E se repararmos no mapa do relatório de Março, vemos que a maior anomalia não se deu no litoral, mas no interior.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Abr 2010 às 00:35)

AnDré disse:


> Mas o facto de no Porto e em Lisboa, Março de 2010 não ter sido mais frio que Março de 2004, não significa que ao nível do continente, Março não tenha sido o mais frio dos últimos 24 anos. É que além dessas duas estações, o IM recorre de mais 52 estações espalhadas pelo país.
> E se repararmos no mapa do relatório de Março, vemos que a maior anomalia não se deu no litoral, mas no interior.



Ok Andre muito bem bom post de facto faz todo o sentido eu é que generalizei estas duas cidades pelo pais inteiro


----------



## Aurélio (26 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os próximos meses, a confirmarem-se as previsões da NOAA, poderão ser mais húmidos que o normal. Não muito mas com tendência a maior precipitação...
> E esta tendência tem sido mostrada há várias semanas.
> 
> 
> ...



Não se pode ligar a previsões de mais humidade (chuva no Verão) mas porque digo isto ???
Muito simples a média de Junho, Julho, Agosto em Faro é quase zero, logo se aparecer a azul quer dizer poderá chover 4 mm, e onde cai 30 mm por exemplo na serra a verde quer dizer que cairá 40 mmm por exemplo...
Não liguem a isto porque o NOAA dá-nos do ponto de vista global e não espacial .....
Além disso todos os anos eles darão o verão mais chuvoso !!!
O NOAA e qualquer modelo interessa somente desde o Outono até primavera, mas apenas até Abril !!


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

A mim «cheira-me» que quem tem razão é o stormy, e o Verão vai ser quente...


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2010 às 22:15)

Uma actualização de algumas previsões sazonais dado que nos aproximamos do início do Verão climatológico.

O CFS/NCEP continua a prever um Verão com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média e também ligeiramente mais húmido.

*Anomalia*
Eles tem 3 ensembles de 40 membros, optei por incluir aqui o E3, que é inicializado com dados dos últimos 10 dias dos 30 que eles usam para os três diferentes ensembles.







*Probabilístico*









*MetOffice Probabilístico*

O Metoffice tem como bastante provável um Verão com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação abaixo.















*IRI*
Temperaturas acima do normal no IRI


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2010 às 10:50)

Com a manutanção da AO-, para alem do que eu esperava, é muito significativa a tendencia de fortes anomalias positivas no que toca ás temperaturas nas latitudes elevadas do hemisferio norte.
Sendo assim, espero que o verão seja indubitavelmente quente a muito quente no norte/NE da europa e que o degelo no artico seja intenso.

O Joe Bastardi acredita num degelo intenso até se atingirem valores de area da calote inferiores a 09/08...na minha opinião ele apenas está a ser bastante contido para evitar o alarido do costume...eu tenho em ideia, baseando-me em varios parameteros, que este ano talvez se atinga ou se bata o record de 07

No que toca a nós, suponho que o verão será quente e animado...a partir de finais deste mês, o jet retorna para as latitudes de verão, geralmente a norte do territorio, pelo que deveremos ser menos afectados por toda a actividade aparentemente caotica que se gera em latitudes elevadas, fruto da AO-, tmbem o PDO- faz-me querer que o cinturão subtropical no pacifico se fortaleça bastante, o que influencia tambem o nosso AA.
Sendo assim, parece-me que teremos um AA não excessivamente poderoso ( anomalia positiva na SST no atlantico) mas relativamente estavel, localizado a N/NW/NE da PI, o que gerará nortadas menos poderosas e facilitará os levantes.
Neste verão, espero algumas perturbações significativas no fluxo zonal ( como temos tido) mas que, dada a entrada do nosso territorio na faixa das altas subtropicais, não nos afectará muito, o mesmo não se passará no resto da europa e atlantico ( a norte dos 45/50ºN), onde ocorrerão grandes invaginações da alta subtropical com intrusões das massas de ar quente, tambem poderá ocorrer o contrario em portugal, com a ocorrencia de algumas ULL´s interessantes, mais possivelmente ainda no proximo mês e durante o mês de setembro.

Espero uma época de furacões activa, dados os alisios fracos e as elevadas SST´s, com a possibilidade de algum sistema a formar-se ou a passar perto do nosso territorio/ZEE, dada a tendencia sinoptica no longo prazo.

Resumindo, espero, em portugal,  um verão quente, inclusivé no litioral, e com alguma instabilidade, essencialmente no inicio e no fim.
O AA tenderá a optar por uma posição entre a bermuda/açores e a biscaia/europa ocidental, invaginando para N/NE, sobre a gronelandia/escandinavia.
Espero tambem uma ou outra onda de calor mais significatica e algum evento convectivo mais interessante.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mai 2010 às 11:18)

Algo que a mim me faz uma enorme confusão...

Eu dou todo o valor à ciência sazonal, quando estudada de um modo cientificamente "aprumado". Nunca me atreveria a por em causa o trabalho do NCEP ou Metoffice... Tanto mais que eu sou um mero leigo e eles entidades especializadas.

Agora e no que toca a previsões sazonais tenho o meu grau de cepticismo... Um cepticismo contudo, e volto a frisar, respeitoso. Mas intriga-me sobremaneira o contraste entre previsões sazonais. O olhar mais desconhecedor destas temáticas, olhará para os dados que o Vince colocou nesta página com alguma estranheza. A leitura mais simplista dirá que no global se prevê um Verão com temperaturas acima da média ou abaixo da média, com precipitação acima da média ou abaixo da média (pumba, acertarei certamente ).

Enfim... Isto para dizer que quando fizermos o balanço daqui a uns tempos, alguém se calará como sempre... Alguém virá com os louros do "eu bem previ, eu bem disse, eu já tinha frisado que...."... Mas no fundo, e por mais fascinante que possa ser, não andaremos um pouco a jogar ao "quarto escuro" da previsão meteorológica?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2010 às 11:40)

stormy disse:


> Com a manutanção da AO-, para alem do que eu esperava, é muito significativa a tendencia de fortes anomalias positivas no que toca ás temperaturas nas latitudes elevadas do hemisferio norte.
> Sendo assim, espero que o verão seja indubitavelmente quente a muito quente no norte/NE da europa e que o degelo no artico seja intenso.
> 
> O Joe Bastardi acredita num degelo intenso até se atingirem valores de area da calote inferiores a 09/08...na minha opinião ele apenas está a ser bastante contido para evitar o alarido do costume...eu tenho em ideia, baseando-me em varios parameteros, que este ano talvez se atinga ou se bata o record de 07
> ...



Muito Bom, mas o que seignifica o AO-


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Mai 2010 às 12:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Muito Bom, mas o que seignifica o AO-



Penso que seja _Atlantic Oscilation_, o - (menos) significa negativo.


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2010 às 20:56)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Muito Bom, mas o que seignifica o AO-



Anticiclone a latitudes mais setentrionais, o que dá Invernos chuvosos na PI e no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, mas Verões quentes.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Mai 2010 às 23:00)

frederico disse:


> Anticiclone a latitudes mais setentrionais, o que dá Invernos chuvosos na PI e no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, mas Verões quentes.



Pronto, está explicado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2010 às 09:23)

frederico disse:


> Anticiclone a latitudes mais setentrionais, o que dá Invernos chuvosos na PI e no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, mas Verões quentes.



OK Obrigado


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2010 às 16:10)

Nesta matéria podemos tentar encontrar analogias.

O passado Inverno fez recordar a muita gente o Outono/Inverno de 1997/98.
Em Outubro e Novembro de 1997 tivemos várias depressões com muita pluviosidade, que originaram tragédias nos Açores e no Alentejo. Este ano também tivemos eventos intensos, nos Açores e na Madeira, que acabou em tragédia nesta última. A 6 de Dezembro de 1997 também tivemos uma ciclogénese explosiva no continente, tal como tivemos a 23 de Dezembro do ano passado na região Oeste.

Em 1997 o El Nino começou a Maio no que se viria a tornar o mais intenso até hoje registado.
Em 2009 o El Nino começou a Junho e foi um El Nino relativamente forte

Em 1998 o El Nino acabou em Maio seguindo-se rapidamente uma La Nina (que foi muito prolongada).
Em 2010 o El Nino está também a acabar em Maio e modelos prevêem a possibilidade de transição rápida para La Nina como sucedeu em 1998.












A previsão sazonal  do ECMWF para a pressão atmosférica na MDR do Atlântico em Junho/Julho/Agosto é de uma anomalia negativa da pressão, indiciando uma época de furacões activa (e anomalia contrária no Pacífico Leste excluindo parte costa americana) e talvez um anticiclone Açores enfraquecido pelo menos no flanco ocidental (Bermuda).







Em 1998 embora não tão parecido, também houve pressão baixa ou neutra em parte do Atlântico








Claro que tudo isto não é suficiente para analogias, e existem certamente importantes padrões ou oscilações para o CFS/NCEP continuar a insistir num Verão com temperaturas abaixo da média. Dou o benefício da dúvida a eles porque tem andado certinhos e o MetOffice que prevê temperaturas acima da média sempre teve tendências "warmist" no passado.



Mas não ignorando as semelhanças que acima mostrei, façamos de conta que o Verão de 2010 possa ser análogo ao de 1998.

Se assim fosse, seria um Verão quente, acima da média. 







Como foi esse Verão de 1998 em termos de anomalias


*Anomalia Pressão superfície*








*Anomalia Temperatura superfície*







*Anomalia Precipitação*







*Anomalia Vento superfície*








Para finalizar, só por curiosidade, como foi esse Verão de 1998 em 5 diferentes estações:


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2010 às 17:10)

Muito interessante, Vince....és um mestre nestas cenas
Na minha opinião, esses mapas, relativos a 98, fazem sentido no actual cenario, acredito num padrão muito similar, favorecido pela AO-/PDO-/niña e anomalias de SST no atlantico.
Talvez até seja mais "intenso" este verão, especialmente nas latitudes altas


----------



## amando96 (25 Mai 2010 às 18:28)

frederico disse:


> A praticamente um mês do início do Verão climatológico em grande parte do país,   e a dois meses do Verão astronómico, quais sãos os vossos palpites? Verão húmido e fresco, quente e seco, quente e com convecção ou seco e fresco com muita nortada?



EU não percebo nada disto, mas se for para fazer desejos, _*quero*_ um verão húmido, chuvoso e o mais fresco possivel.


----------



## Climat (27 Mai 2010 às 11:42)

Boss, a todos, as previsões do ECMWF, neste momento, colocam um verão quente em Portugal, com uma anomalia entre 2 a 3ºC acima da média com maior anomalia no Sul e Interior Norte. Neste momento, considero as previsões do NOAA algo irreais em relação às previsões do ECMWF. Digo isto, porque o ECMWF tem estado certinho, porque em Setembro, já eles indicavam que o Inverno seria chuvoso, o NOAA colocava muitas reticências, só mesmo a partir do mês de Novembro é que começou a delinhar melhor as coisas. Neste momento, o ECMWF já aponta para um Outono normal a chuvoso.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mai 2010 às 14:26)

Ano de 2010 


Faro

Temperatura Media  e precipitação mensal 

Janeiro
TªMedia:13,5º 
Precipitação: 121 mm 

Fevereiro: 
TªMedia:14º 
Percipitação:162 mm

Março: 
TªMedia:15º 
Percipitação:46 mm 

Abril: 
TªMedia:18,5º
Precipitação: 61 mm 


Lisboa 

Temperatura Media  e precipitação mensal 

Janeiro
TªMedia:11,3º 
Precipitação: 127 mm 

Fevereiro: 
TªMedia:11º 
Percipitação:178 mm

Março: 
TªMedia:13º 
Percipitação:123 mm 

Abril: 
TªMedia:16,5º
Precipitação: 62 mm 


Porto

Temperatura Media  e precipitação mensal 

Janeiro
TªMedia:10º 
Precipitação: 175 mm 

Fevereiro: 
TªMedia:10º 
Percipitação:162 mm

Março: 
TªMedia:12º 
Percipitação:151 mm 

Abril: 
TªMedia:15º
Precipitação: 42 mm 


De facto não sei nem posso especular sobre como será o Verão deste ano pois não tenho informação suficiente ao meu dispor para tirar conclusões concretas , estou convencido ou seja tenho o felling que não será um verão nem excessivamente quente nem excessivamente fresco ou húmido, ou seja tenho o felling que será um verão normal ou seja com 3-4 meses secos em Lisboa 2-3 meses no Porto 4-5 em Faro,fiquei e fico contente pelo facto de nestes primeiros 5 meses do ano termos tido temperaturas medias equilibradas e pelo facto de especialmente no centro-sul e no sul do pais termos tido um Inverno e uma primavera chuvosa onde todos os meses foram húmidos inclusive o mês de Maio também o será um mês húmido em muitas cidades/regiões do centro-sul do pais pois desta forma o pais fugiu a tendência e ao risco de seca que se poderia ter-se verificado o facto de em Lisboa nestes 5 meses ter chovido mais 500 mm contando já com o mês de mais e em Faro mais de 450 mm julgo que são dados bem positivos, so espero q apos termos muito provavelmente os meses de Junho,Julho,Agosto como meses secos so espero que os meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro tragam de novo a chuva e não vagas inesperadas de calor e pouca precipitação especialmente no sul e centro sul de Portugal pois a Norte e a centro as vagas de calor e de tempo seco são sempre bem menores bem como o risco de seca,basta vermos que as diferenças entre por exemplo a cidade do Porto e a cidade de Bordeaux a nível de precipitação temperatura meses secos são muito pouco significativas.

Resumindo:

Espero e tenho essa vontade espero que o verão seja o Normal que faça calor que tem de fazer que venha 1,2,3 vagas de calor mais intensas e outras semanas mais frescas um ou outro dia de percipitação especialmente a norte e centro do pais, mas espero que os meses de Setembro Outubro e Novembro sejam meses chuvosos não Humidos e que a temperatura não seja elevada.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2010 às 14:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ano de 2010
> 
> 
> Faro
> ...



Boa tarde.

De onde tirou estes dados? É que não batem certo com os dos boletins climatológicos do IM... (Na precipitação, uma vez que a Tmed não vem tabelada nestes relatórios)


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mai 2010 às 15:35)

vitamos disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> De onde tirou estes dados? É que não batem certo com os dos boletins climatológicos do IM... (Na precipitação, uma vez que a Tmed não vem tabelada nestes relatórios)




http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/85450.htm

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/85790.htm

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Faro_Aeroporto/85540.htm

Não sei qual é a fonte deste site mas penso que seja credivel alias este site tem os normativos climaticos mensais diarios de quase todas as cidades de todos os paises em todos os continentes na minha opinião é um site muito interessante e rico em informação.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2010 às 15:48)

SocioMeteo disse:


> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/85450.htm
> 
> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/85790.htm
> 
> ...



Oki entendido  A minha intenção era só mesmo saber a origem. Pequenas variações para os dados oficiais são normais...


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2010 às 17:24)

Climat disse:


> Boss, a todos, as previsões do ECMWF, neste momento, colocam um verão quente em Portugal, com uma anomalia entre 2 a 3ºC acima da média com maior anomalia no Sul e Interior Norte.



Tens acesso completo ao ECMWF ? E estás a ver isso bem ? Uma anomalia entre 2 e 3ºC num Verão inteiro é muita fruta, a realizar-se seria um dos Verões mais quentes de sempre. 2005 foi o mais quente de sempre e teve +2.38ºC, o 2º mais quente (1949) teve +1.98ºC seguindo-se 2004 e 2003, com +1.92 ºC e +1.91ºC respectivamente.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2010 às 17:57)

A última probabilística do ECMWF para o Verão


*Temperatura T2m *








*Precipitação*








*Altura Geopotencial aos 500hPa*











*EUROSIP (Multi modelo sazonal - ECMWF/MetOffice/Meteo-France)*


----------



## Climat (28 Mai 2010 às 12:31)

Vince disse:


> Tens acesso completo ao ECMWF ? E estás a ver isso bem ? Uma anomalia entre 2 e 3ºC num Verão inteiro é muita fruta, a realizar-se seria um dos Verões mais quentes de sempre. 2005 foi o mais quente de sempre e teve +2.38ºC, o 2º mais quente (1949) teve +1.98ºC seguindo-se 2004 e 2003, com +1.92 ºC e +1.91ºC respectivamente.



Vince, em respeito à pergunta, tenho acesso completo ao ECMWF, a UALG tem uma parceria com o ECMWF, em que eles permitem a que tenhamos acesso, mas com algumas restrinções ao nível da publicação para o exterior.
 A previsão assim o indica entre 2ºC a 3ºC no mês de Abril, agora a última previsão antes do Verão que começa a 1 de Junho, do mês de Maio e que tu colocaste mapas com a probabilidade alta em que todos indicam um Verâo acima da média, ao contrário da previsão do NOAA. No mapa das anomalias da temperatura a 2 metros continua um Verão extremamente quente entre 1.5ºC a 2.5ºC com particular incidência no Sul e Interior Norte, atenuou um bocado a previsão mas continua a projectar um Verão extremamente quente. Na minha previsão, vamos ter várias vagas de calor, principalmente, o Sul da Europa, Portugal, Espanha, Itália e Grécia, vão ter muitos problemas ao nível dos incêndios, se estas previsões estiverem correctas. A Europa Central pode ter uma vaga de calor este Verão, mas menos intensa que a de 2003, mas vai ter muitos problemas ao nível de cheias. 

Agradeço que dia 1 de Junho vejam a previsão feita por mim, que vai ser publicada no Blog"Tempo no Algarve", é a 1ªvez que vai ter uma previsão mais detalhada a nível das previsões sazonais.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2010 às 12:50)

Climat disse:


> Vince, em respeito à pergunta, tenho acesso completo ao ECMWF, a UALG tem uma parceria com o ECMWF, em que eles permitem a que tenhamos acesso, mas com algumas restrinções ao nível da publicação para o exterior.
> A previsão assim o indica entre 2ºC a 3ºC no mês de Abril, agora a última previsão antes do Verão que começa a 1 de Junho, do mês de Maio e que tu colocaste mapas com a probabilidade alta em que todos indicam um Verâo acima da média, ao contrário da previsão do NOAA. No mapa das anomalias da temperatura a 2 metros continua um Verão extremamente quente entre 1.5ºC a 2.5ºC com particular incidência no Sul e Interior Norte, atenuou um bocado a previsão mas continua a projectar um Verão extremamente quente. Na minha previsão, vamos ter várias vagas de calor, principalmente, o Sul da Europa, Portugal, Espanha, Itália e Grécia, vão ter muitos problemas ao nível dos incêndios, se estas previsões estiverem correctas. A Europa Central pode ter uma vaga de calor este Verão, mas menos intensa que a de 2003, mas vai ter muitos problemas ao nível de cheias.
> 
> Agradeço que dia 1 de Junho vejam a previsão feita por mim, que vai ser publicada no Blog"Tempo no Algarve", é a 1ªvez que vai ter uma previsão mais detalhada a nível das previsões sazonais.



Efectivamente, acredito nesse padrao, ainda mais acentuado pela AO-.
De facto o Joe bastardi fala em cheias na europa central devido ás anomalias poisitivas de SST no atl/mediterraneo, o que leva a uma maior disponibilidade de vapor de água e calor na atmosfera e leva a uma maior facilidade em formação/maior intensidade, especilmente entre agosto/set e o final do outono, no que toca a sistemas depressionarios e eventos convectivos, para alem das configurações na cintura subtropical serem favoraveis á entrada de sistemas tropicais em decaimento no fluxo zonal, sendo arrastados até a europa.
Este verão será, sem duvida, muito quente e trará degelo acentuado na calote polar
Arrisco-me a dizer que teremos um verão parecido com os de 03-05 mas um outono do genero de 06-07, portanto, um verão quente com o AA entre a bermuda e as britanicas e um outono em que toda esta energia acumulada se desprenderá

Estes links dizem tudo: 

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec... months!Tropics!201005!prob for highest 20%!/

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...4 months!Tropics!201005!prob for lowest 20%!/ 

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec... months!Tropics!201005!prob for highest 20%!/

Nestes dois ultimos denota-se a tendenciade uma forte época de furacões, e a atenção, estou a colocar dados referentes á probabilidade de se ultrapassarem os 20% mais elevados de sempre!


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2010 às 13:09)

Nunca é tarde para recordar as cautelas que se devem ter com modelos sazonais.

Traduzi por exemplo as recomendações da própria ECMWF:



> Como todos os outputs de modelos de previsão numérica, o uso simplista do output de um modelo não é recomendado. Previsões finais para o público em geral devem ser sempre cuidadosamente preparadas, combinando dados de diferentes modelos. Como foi demonstrado em experiências anteriores (como o projecto DEMETER) uma abordagem multi modelo é benéfica.
> 
> É também uma boa prática comparar diferentes previsões para determinada data ao longo do tempo. Olhar simplesmente para o último output disponível pode originar grandes erros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2010 às 20:04)

As cartas para a Europa do ECMWF System 3 (saída 15 Maio) para JJA (Junho/Julgo/Agosto).

*Probabilidade Temperatura em relação à média climatológica*








*Probabilidade Precipitação em relação à média*












*Anomalia Temperatura média ºC em relação à média climatológica*







*Anomalia Precipitação % em relação à média climatológica*


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2010 às 15:07)

Relativo ao que nos aguarda os meses de Julho,Agosto e Setembro de facto ainda ninguem pode garantir como ira ser estes meses se com anomalias positivas e negativas porque todos as previsões sazonais tem uma margem de erro consideravel sendo dificil antecipar cenarios. 
Eu pessoalmente tenho a convicção que o Verão será um verão normal sem grandes anomalias postivas ou negativas aquilo que eu desejo é q não seja exageradamente quente e secos por todos os motivos e mais alguns-risco de seca incendios florestais etc....
Mas a razão deste meu comment é apenas para referir que para a proxima semana entre dia 8 a 12 de Junho irão exisitr fortes probabilidades de forte percipitação em quase todo o territorio nacional preve-se que na região de Lisboa uma quarta-feira de chuva intensa... onde nesta semana pode-se antingir valores de percipitação entre os 25-35 mm na região de Lisboa... o que não deixa de ser curioso se estas previsões se concretizarem que pelos vistos Lisboa poderá vir a  ter um mês de Junho Humido e chuvoso e não seco como normalmente não acontece já nos meses de Junho o que não deixa tambem de ser curioso que todos os meses deste ano foram meses humidos em quase todo o territorio inclusive a região de Lisboa o que desejo é q esta tendencia se mantenha e q mesmo em Julho em Agosto possamos ter um ou outro dia de chuva tambem para refrescar um pouco os dias e que os meses de Outuno não tenham uma inversão desta tendencia e sejam meses particularmente quentes e secos pois isso não traz nada de positivo e de bom no meu ponto de vista ao nosso territorio... 

cumps


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2010 às 16:25)

Vince disse:


> As cartas para a Europa do ECMWF System 3 (saída 15 Maio) para JJA (Junho/Julgo/Agosto).
> 
> *Probabilidade Temperatura em relação à média climatológica*
> 
> ...



Tens o link para estes mapas? Não os consigo encontrar no site do ECMWF, serão de acesso restrito?


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2010 às 10:14)

David sf disse:


> Tens o link para estes mapas? Não os consigo encontrar no site do ECMWF, serão de acesso restrito?



Sim, apenas os da faixa tropical são públicos, também mos arranjaram a mim. Quando houver nova actualização coloco aqui.


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2010 às 17:31)

Boas
Desde que junho se fez conhecer notámos nele uma "personalidade" meio rabugenta...um pouco a contrastar com a bi-polaridade algo severa dos meses de abril e maio.
Há semanas que se instalou um padrão instavel da circulação nos niveis altos, que se reflecte em muita inconsistencia na colocação dos centros de pressão em superficie.
Quando era suposto entrarmos num periodo mais sólido, com a dorsal a fortalecer-se e a colocar-se mais sobre nós, acabamos foi por nos deparar com uma autentica "mixórdia" climatica
Acontece que o inevitavel AA acabará por se estabelecer...ainda é dificil adivinhar o momento mas sim, ele virá pois se não viesse seria coisa séria...
Neste momento o GFS e o ECMWF tendem a colocar o AA sobre o atlantico central, acabando por fortalece-lo, tal como á dorsal de niveis altos, restituindo os padrões tipicos de circulação ( lentamente...) durante os proximos dias/semanas...sendo que pelas 180/240h parece que fica tudo mais estavel á medida que a actual insurgência da NAO-/AO- vai-se neutralizando.

Este verão será em principio quente ( com algumas ondas de calor possiveis), embora um pouco mais instavel que o normal, o que levará a que os dias anticiclonicos e quentes sejam pontualmente separados por  dias, ora mais frescos e ventosos, ora convectivos e interessantes, com o AA no atlantico estendendo-se para N/NE sobre o atlantico NE.
Provavelmente a anomalia positiva de temperaturas/SST´s será mais notória nos meses de julho/agosto e até meados de setembro, portanto é caso para dizer que nada está perdido

No que toca ao outono, talvez este seja interessante, pois com a regressão da crista anticiclonica ( set-out) talvez ocorram alguns fenomenos mais severos, nomeadamente na bacia mediterranea e na europa ocidental, devido a factores como as elevadas SST´s e a possivel chegada de sistemas tropicais deteriorados ou plumas.

A tendencia actual, portanto, remete para um verão quente a normal, com precipitação na média, um outono normal com precipitação dentro ou acima da média e ainda um inverno normal a fresco com precipitação na média ou abaixo desta.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2010 às 19:10)

Pelo descrito anterior parece-me que a confirmar-se teremos um verão normal, ou seja, um pouco diferente dos anteriores no que se refere a possíveis trovoadas já que nos presentearam com poucos destes fenómenos convectivos (principalmente cá pelo litoral norte).

Já relativamente ao outono acho que ainda será um pouco distante para afiançar previsões. Pelos dados de há 1 mês atrás teríamos um outono mais seco que o normal...aguardemos.

Seguem os mapas relativamente às previsões da NOAA, efectuados ontem dia 19:
Temperatura 2 mt mensal




Temperatura 2 mt sazonal





Precipitação mensal




Precipitação sazonal





*Relembro que a precipitação é em mm\mês e não em percentagem.*

Mais informações nesta página do NCEP coupled forecast system model (CFS).


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2010 às 20:21)

Aristocrata, devo referir que os modelos americanos são uma pequena peça do puzzle...eu consultei o ECMWF e o que tem vindo a ser referido sobre o GFS, noutros sites, sendo que apontam para um cenario, na europa, um pouco "warmer"...em todo o caso o meu post foi um resumo da informação que retirei dessas fontes


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2010 às 21:12)

*Previsão Sazonal Verão 2010*

*Previsão Verão 2010 no Algarve*:


Hoje, começa o Verão climático e entrou bastante quente, pode ser mesmo a 1ªvaga de calor deste Verão. Este Verão vai ser particularmente quente, mas por vezes, extremamente quente, essencialmente no final de Julho.e princípio de Agosto. Quanto à precipitação, será um Verão seco sem muitas novidades.


*Junho*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação abaixo da média.



A 1ªsemana será bastante quente, a 2ªsemana continua a ser quente, a 3ªsemana será a mais fresca do mês de Junho, a 4ª semana será quente.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre +1.5ºC e os +2.0ºC

*Precipitação*:  entre 0 mm a 10 mm.

*Julho*: Mês com temperaturas acima da média, quanto à precipitação abaixo da média.



Este mês todas as semanas serão acima da média, com especial incidência na 4ªsemana que pode ser extremamente quente.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre +1.5ºC e os +2.5ºC .

*Precipitação*: 0 mm


*Agosto*: Mês com temperaturas muito quente e precipitação abaixo da média.

A primeira metade do mês de Agosto será extremamente quente, na 2ª metade do mês as temperaturas tendem a regressar a valores normais.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre +1.8ºC e os +2.7ºC

*Precipitação*: entre 2 mm a 10 mm

Resumindo, será um Verão muito quente, com uma anomalia considerável, à volta dos 2ºC acima da média, com períodos de muito calor e será um Verão muito problemático ao nível dos incêndios, devido ao Inverno chuvoso que tivemos.

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve (publicada pelo membro "Climat" no dia 1 de Junho).

Até agora, não fugiu muito ao previsto, talvez a previsão na 2ªsemana tenha sido errada, mas a última semana de Junho já parece ser mais quente, do que esta última semana, de referir que as semanas são sempre entre 1 a 7, 8 a14, 14 a 21, 21 a 28 considera-se os dias 29,30 e 31 pertencentes à última semana do mês, ou seja, a 4ªsemana.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2010 às 21:21)

O que me parece é que estas previsões do NCEP apresentam alguma inconstância por lidarem com múltiplos modelos e não apenas meia dúzia deles. 
Não sei quais são ao certo mas penso que este facto poderá explicar a variabilidade de saída para saída. Mas há padrões que também o ecmwf tem apresentado em comum e o facto é que os 2 dão-nos, em média, temperatura e precipitação aproximada ao normal.
Agora em relação a eventos como ondas de calor ou episódios convectivos mais marcados isso não mostram, pois não é esse o objectivo destas previsões.
Podemos ter uma semana de calor extremo e uma semana fria para se anularem os valores extremos e assim apresentarem valores dentro do normal...só modelos a curto prazo nos podem mostrar em concreto essas situações.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 10:59)

*Hoje começa o Verão!*

O Instituto de Meteoologia alerta, esta segunda-feira, para a existência de índices Ultra-Violeta (UV) muito altos, que irão afectar nove distritos de Portugal continental e a Madeira. 

Bragança, Funchal e Penhas Douradas estarão com índice UV de nível 10, enquanto Coimbra, Évora, Faro, Lisboa, Sines, Viana do Castelo e Santa Cruz se irão manter no 9, ambos considerados níveis «muito altos» e que estão no quarto patamar de uma escala de cinco. 

Assim, o IM recomenda a utilização de óculos de sol com filtro UV, chapéu, t-shirt e protector solar, alertando ainda para a importância de se evitar a exposição de crianças ao sol. 

Para esta segunda-feira, dia em que se inicia oficialmente o Verão, o IM prevê sol em todo o país, com os termómetros a atingirem as temperaturas máximas de 22 graus Celsius em Ponta Delgada, 23º em Faro, 24º no Funchal, 25º no Porto e 26º em Lisboa

Link :  http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/vera...revisoes-temperaturas-tvi24/1171641-4071.html


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Jun 2010 às 14:40)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*

O verão começa hoje também nos Açores mas com alguma chuva.

A temperatura situa-se também nuns simpáticos 20 ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 16:29)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O verão começa hoje também nos Açores mas com alguma chuva.
> 
> A temperatura situa-se também nuns simpáticos 20 ºC



Por estas zonas começa bem quente, com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Hazores (22 Jun 2010 às 00:30)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*

começa hoje os dias a ficarem mais pequenos


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jun 2010 às 01:38)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*



Hazores disse:


> começa hoje os dias a ficarem mais pequenos



Mas ainda agora chegámos ao pico do maior nº de horas de luz por dia e já a referir que começam a ficar mais curtos?! 
Há um Verão à nossa frente...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2010 às 09:00)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*

O que eu espero é que este verão não haja fogos.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2010 às 12:46)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*



joseoliveira disse:


> Mas ainda agora chegámos ao pico do maior nº de horas de luz por dia e já a referir que começam a ficar mais curtos?!
> Há um Verão à nossa frente...



Sim, começam a ficar mais curtos.
Dependendo do local, Lisboa por exemplo, dia e hora exacto do solstício de Verão, e este efectivamente foi a 21 (podia ser a 20), ontem foi o dia com mais tempo decorrido entre o nascer e o pôr do sol. Hoje já haverá quase menos 2 segundos.

Como curiosidade, contudo não foi ontem que o sol nasceu mais cedo nem se pôs mais tarde no ano. Nasceu mais cedo no dia 13 e vai pôr-se mais tarde no dia 28, embora o maior tempo entre uma e outra hora tenha sido ontem.

Podes fazer as contas nesta folha de cálculo:
http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/grad/solcalc/NOAA_Solar_Calculations_year.xls


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Jun 2010 às 13:40)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> O que eu espero é que este verão não haja fogos.



Pois olha o que eu espero é que a temperatura das águas oceânicas aumente cada vez mais porque esse ano há uma anomalia em relação aos anos anteriores, e pra concluir tb espero ansiosamente pelas típicas tempestades atlântidas de finais de Verão. Acredita, já não há pachorra para dias anticiclónicos aborrecidos e doentios e sem fim à vista. Sou alérgico a dias anticlónicos de Verão que nem imaginas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2010 às 18:43)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois olha o que eu espero é que a temperatura das águas oceânicas aumente cada vez mais porque esse ano há uma anomalia em relação aos anos anteriores, e pra concluir tb espero ansiosamente pelas típicas tempestades atlântidas de finais de Verão. Acredita, já não há pachorra para dias anticiclónicos aborrecidos e doentios e sem fim à vista. Sou alérgico a dias anticlónicos de Verão que nem imaginas



concordo


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jun 2010 às 00:19)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*



Vince disse:


> Sim, começam a ficar mais curtos.
> Dependendo do local, Lisboa por exemplo, dia e hora exacto do solstício de Verão, e este efectivamente foi a 21 (podia ser a 20), ontem foi o dia com mais tempo decorrido entre o nascer e o pôr do sol. Hoje já haverá quase menos 2 segundos.
> 
> Podes fazer as contas nesta folha de cálculo:
> http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/grad/solcalc/NOAA_Solar_Calculations_year.xls



Claro que sim Vince, alíás desde há muito, nem sequer sonhava andar por aqui já o sabia, recordo em miúdo ter uma certa inveja dos nortenhos com a visão de nesta fase do ano serem uns sortudos porque teriam os dias mais longos face ao resto do país..., valores insignificantes claro mas que particularmente me davam um entusiasmo extra. 

Quanto ao link, claro que aqui já entra a precisão de valores!


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 19:35)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*

O que eu desejo deste Verão é que seja muito convectivo ...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 19:56)

*Re: Hoje começa o Verão!*

Apoio e assino por baixo do desejo do Iceberg.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Se fosse inverno, estariam todos ansiosos por outra vaga de frio ou mais um tempestade tropical. No verão, querem todos a mesma pasmaceira. Espero bem que faça bastante calor para a próxima semana, gosto é de extremos e de verões pouco comuns.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Se fosse inverno, estariam todos ansiosos por outra vaga de frio ou mais um tempestade tropical. No verão, querem todos a mesma pasmaceira. Espero bem que faça bastante calor para a próxima semana, gosto é de extremos e de verões pouco comuns.



As implicações de calor e frio excessivos são muito diferentes uma da outra. É muito mais fácil lidar com uma situação de frio extremo do que de calor, para além de que não põe em risco as florestas coisa que é comum com o "excesso" de calor devido aos incêndios.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2010 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

É por isso que prefiro o frio! Calor, só na praia! 

Mas não me posso queixar muito, o calor por aqui ainda não foi nada de especial.. Penso que a circulação de leste está favorecendo/aquecendo mais a faixa litoral (não imediatamente junto ao mar, mas numa faixa de 10 a 50km do mar), talvez por serem zonas de altitude inferior, relativamente ao interior alentejano e beirão.

Mas pelos vistos, segundo o GFS, a partir de amanhã até pelo menos a 2 de agosto, é ver as temperaturas a subir aqui no interior! :S
Observo a previsão de 43.5C para castelo branco para o dia 2 de agosto, acho algo demais, ainda falta uma semana. Mas se tal se verificar, vão ser quebrados muitos recordes de temperatura, e o pior serão as consequências, de maior probabilidade de incêndios e de saúde pública. Mas se ocorrerem 43.5C aqui, quanto é que atingirá a Amarelela? 50C?!


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 19:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> As implicações de calor e frio excessivos são muito diferentes uma da outra. É muito mais fácil lidar com uma situação de frio extremo do que de calor, para além de que não põe em risco as florestas coisa que é comum com o "excesso" de calor devido aos incêndios.



O excesso de chuva é ainda pior, causa complicações tanto nos campos como nas cidades.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> O excesso de chuva é ainda pior, causa complicações tanto nos campos como nas cidades.



Tudo aquilo que é excessivo na meteorologia dá problemas, simplesmente há uns que dão mais problemas que outros.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Exacto. Mas acho piada que todos se preocupam com o excesso de calor no Verão, mas não com o excesso de frio no Inverno. Por algum motivo se preocupam mais com os sem abrigo no inverno do que no verão, embora ambos sejam tramados. Mas meteorologicamente falando, será interessante esta possível onda de calor.


----------



## zejorge (26 Jul 2010 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Amigo Skizzo

Bem se vê que vive no centro do Porto.....

Então não sabe que o calor em excesso, faz tanto ou mais mal aos campos, do que a chuva.....
Esquece certamente o inferno dos incêndios florestais, que tudo devoram à sua passagem, e por isso sou de opinião que os extremos serão sempre de evitar, seja em que situações forem.
Faço votos para que as previsões agora avançadas, não se confirmem...
Em 2003 tive o fogo junto à minha casa, experiência que jamais esquecerei.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Afecta os campos, só. Já a chuva afecta os campos e as cidades, portanto é pior no geral.
Já os incêndios, são fenómenos perfeitamente evitáveis, visto que a maioria se deve a fogo posto ou à fraca manutenção das florestas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Exacto. Mas acho piada que todos se preocupam com o excesso de calor no Verão, mas não com o excesso de frio no Inverno. Por algum motivo se preocupam mais com os sem abrigo no inverno do que no verão, embora ambos sejam tramados. Mas meteorologicamente falando, será interessante esta possível onda de calor.



Sim, claro que é interessante, tudo aquilo que foge às "regras" na meteorologia é algo que dá a um meteolouco ainda mais adrenalina e paixão pela ciência que é a meteorologia. 
E, se o pessoal não se preocupa com o excesso de frio é devido ao elemento branco (neve), é sempre agradável de ver, para além de que, como referi em cima o frio tem uma capacidade de ser combatido de muitas maneiras, enquanto que o calor é muito mais complicado.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Mas pronto, são opiniões, cada um com a sua.

Apenas salientei o modo geral de pensar do fórum, ou seja, frio+chuva+inundações =  e sol+calor=


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Pessoal, tudo em paz. Não vamos andar aqui a "chover no molhado" 

Vamos sim comentar as saídas. Vamos partilhar informações. Não vamos entrar nessa do "gosto muito do frio, mas a geada estraga as culturas" ou "ai que o calor seca os tomates..."


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2010 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Afecta os campos, só. Já a chuva afecta os campos e as cidades, portanto é pior no geral.
> Já os incêndios, são fenómenos perfeitamente evitáveis, visto que a maioria se deve a fogo posto ou à fraca manutenção das florestas.



Já comparaste o número de mortos por calor em Portugal em relação ao número de mortos em relação ao frio. Nunca no Inverno morreram 1900 pessoas como morreram no Verão de 2003, nunca houve tantos hectares ardidos como arderam em 2003 e 2004. Eu cá vivo muito bem sem o calor e ainda melhor ver a paisagem verdejante graças ao belo Inverno que tivemos e espero que o próximo seja tanto ou mais melhor que este último. Tens frio agasalha-se e tapa-se o frio, com o calor mesmo nú não refresca nada.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Já comparaste o número de mortos por calor em Portugal em relação ao número de mortos em relação ao frio. Nunca no Inverno morreram 1900 pessoas como morreram no Verão de 2003, nunca houve tantos hectares ardidos como arderam em 2003 e 2004. Eu cá vivo muito bem sem o calor e ainda melhor ver a paisagem verdejante graças ao belo Inverno que tivemos e espero que o próximo seja tanto ou mais melhor que este último. Tens frio agasalha-se e tapa-se o frio, com o calor mesmo nú não refresca nada.



Ainda não tivemos uma vaga de frio equivalente a essa onda de calor, muito menos com essa duração e intensidade, em Portugal. Teríamos que compará-la com a pior vaga de frio de sempre, e sinceramente, não me recordo.
Eu também vivo bem sem o frio. E se achas que as inundações e o excesso de chuva foi muito bom, então só mostra que estás a falar pelo tua opinião pessoal sobre eventos meteorógicos que gostas. O excesso de chuva para além de ter causado imensos transtornos, mortos na Madeira, milhões de euros de prejuizos na agricultura, sim porque existem os custos económicos também. Se queres dizer que excesso de calor é mau, tudo bem, mas não me venhas dizer que excesso de frio ou chuva é bom... Mas eu como prefiro o excesso de calor, é bem-vindo.
Se tiveres calor também podes arranjar ar condicionado ou tomar banho de água fria


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2010 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Há um ditado popular: "O que protege do frio, protege do calor!" 

Parece algo disparatado mas..
- As tribos nomadas do deserto (beduinos) usam turbantes na cabeça e vestem-se de trajes pretos que aquecem muito por fora mantendo um grafiente térmico elevado desde a pele, o que beneficia o transporte da transpiração (calor latente), e por consequência, mantendo o corpo em equilíbrio térmico.
- Quem trabalha no campo, sabe que deve usar roupa e chapéu para se proteger a pele das queimaduras solares e o cérebro.


----------



## Teles (26 Jul 2010 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Skizzo , eu moro numa localidade onde reina os extremos ,tanto tenho perto ou mais de 40Cº no verão como -7Cº de inverno e acredita que se suporta melhor o frio do que o calor


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Se fosse inverno, estariam todos ansiosos por outra vaga de frio ou mais um tempestade tropical. No verão, querem todos a mesma pasmaceira. Espero bem que faça bastante calor para a próxima semana, gosto é de extremos e de verões pouco comuns.



SE envolver mortes e secas, quero depois ver se ainda acha que isso é que é bom... Tudo o que é demais faz mal...


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Pedro disse:


> SE envolver mortes e secas, quero depois ver se ainda acha que isso é que é bom... Tudo o que é demais faz mal...




Bem, eu ainda me lembro de indignares o fórum porque estavas chateado por um modelo prever apenas uns 150mm de precipitação em vez duns 200mm que previa antes... cada um tem as suas atracções pelo extremo.

O skizzo tem direito à opinião e preferências dele, e ele nem é especialmente chato dos que estão sempre a falar sobre determinada preferência  como às vezes acontece por aqui. Também ele terá que aceitar a opinião dos outros, especialmente os muitos bombeiros que há no fórum que sabem bem o que custa combater um incêndio nestas tardes infernais onde ao pé das chamas e fumo a temperatura está muito acima do que marcam os termómetros à sombra lidos numa qualquer consola sentado num sofá.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Vince disse:


> Bem, eu ainda me lembro de indignares o fórum porque estavas chateado por um modelo prever apenas uns 150mm de precipitação em vez duns 200mm que previa antes... cada um tem as suas atracções pelo extremo.



Exactamente. Mas nem respondi porque não quis continuar a discussão offtopic.


----------



## 1337 (26 Jul 2010 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

bem o calor parece que vai continuar,mas penso que de forma menos intensa
quanto ao que o skizzo diz não consigo perceber como ele gosta
talvez porque tem uma boa profissão e não é bombeiro..
mas não estou para discutir isso.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*

Se n estás, para que é que continuaste? 

Eu também não percebo como gostam de frio, chuva e inundações, mas há quem goste. No inverno quando andam os bombeiros a socorrer pessoas das suas casas e a receber chamadas de socorro durante toda a noite, dias a fio, ninguém se lembra deles... Além das pessoas perderem tudo que têm.

Podemos voltar ao tópico ou existe mais alguém que queira responder?...


----------



## Costa (26 Jul 2010 às 22:04)

Eu prefiro suar de calor a tremer de frio.


----------



## meteo (26 Jul 2010 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Se fosse inverno, estariam todos ansiosos por outra vaga de frio ou mais um tempestade tropical. No verão, querem todos a mesma pasmaceira. Espero bem que faça bastante calor para a próxima semana, gosto é de extremos e de verões pouco comuns.



Concordo em parte!
Obviamente que não quero que quem se encontra no interior,passe dias de sofrimento com 40 graus e tal.Por mim estavam a levar com trovoadas magnificas ou frio que quisessem,mas o S.Pedro não aceita pedidos.
É pena que para quem está de férias na praia possa ter mesmo bons dias(sem nortada e com calor) os do interior tenham de assar! 
Claro que quando pretendo calor,é porque em Sagres e na maior parte do litoral só está calor e pouco vento em entradas de Leste e quentes. E tal como gosto de Invernos com muita chuva e frio,primaveras com trovoadas também gosto do Verão com calor(com minimo de incendios possivel,e sem problemas na população devido a excesso de calor)!


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 13:47)

Vamos a balanços...

O IM diz que:
 Verão muito quente

Estações amadoras (partilhem dados):
 Verão 2010 - Resumo e dados

 Evolução da temperatura nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto nas estações de:
Beja, Bragança, Faro, Lisboa (G.Coutinho) e Porto (P.Rubras).


Por fim, os mesmos mapas para o período astronómico de verão:

Temperatura em Beja, Bragança, Faro, Lisboa (G.Coutinho) e Porto (P.Rubras).





























Precipitação em Beja, Bragança, Faro, Lisboa (G.Coutinho) e Porto (P.Rubras).


























-----------------------

*NOTA*
Atenção que os dados do IM são referentes às normais 1971-2000.


----------

